# Need advice...plowing uneven sidewalks



## pjprod (Oct 9, 2009)

I plow a lot of uneven sidewalks. Here is my set-up...moose 60" county plow with a urethane cutting edge. I've tried with shoes and without... I cant seem to find a way from almost going over the handlebars when plowing these uneven walks. Do they make a "ski" type shoe? Maybe you folks have a better idea for me to try. Thanks.


----------



## speedy (Oct 30, 2004)

A pipe on the cutting edge? Rubber or urethane edge? Runners or 'skis' right on the cutting edge to lift it over the ledge before it catches? Modify the plow blade to a trip edge style? I've seen that some guys are using ultra stiff-bristled brooms instead of a plow, some with a curved blade on top, maybe you could add such a contraption to the bottom of your plow instead of the cutting edge?


----------

